# Fuel Pump



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

Is the fuel pump supposed to come on when the ignition is turned on? Not to crank the motor, just in the on position(the one that makes all the lights come on)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yes... I usually turn the key to the "on" position to let the pump pressurize the system before I start it... but thats me


----------



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

lol thanks Speedo. I took the carb off, poured gas in the intake manifold, cranked the motor, and started a GIANT fire!! lol , scared the shit out of me. so... If my pump wont stop pumping even when the carb bowl is full, could that be the relay? or a wire? im depressed, i just tore this motor apart , put it back together, and its not getting fuel >.<


----------



## 85_720_4X4KK (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the support ^.^ I found out that the fuel pump is supposed to stay on when the power is on. So I took my carb apart and found out that the float is rubbing against the back and wont go down all the way. I guess thats part of the problem. Also I think my firing order is off because when I tried to start the car fire shot out of the carb and set my engine on fire again. lol scary stuff.


----------

